# Negoziati Russia-Ucraina: risultati costruttivi. Ora incontro Putin-Zelensky.



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

Concluso il negoziato tra Russia e Ucraina, a cui ha partecipato anche Abramovich con Erdogan arbitro.

Nonostante l'incubo avvelenamento, sembrano esserci progressi di accordo.

Ucraina:
"I colloqui di Istanbul tra Russia e Ucraina hanno dato risultati sufficienti per l’organizzazione di un faccia a faccia tra i presidenti dei due Paesi, Putin e Zelensky. Continueremo i nostri negoziati con la Russia ma coinvolgeremo anche i Paesi garanti, Israele, Turchia, Canada e Polonia."

Russia: "Dialogo costruttivo.
Riduzione drastica dell''attivita' militare vicino a Kiev e Chernikiv.." 


Il 6-7 aprile Consiglio Atlantico della Nato per discutere della Guerra in Ucraina.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il negoziato tra Russia e Ucraina, a cui ha partecipato anche Abramovich con Erdogan arbitro.
> 
> Nonostante l'incubo avvelenamento, sembrano esserci progressi di accordo.
> 
> ...


Dai che forse ne usciamo.


----------



## admin (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il negoziato tra Russia e Ucraina, a cui ha partecipato anche Abramovich con Erdogan arbitro.
> 
> Nonostante l'incubo avvelenamento, sembrano esserci progressi di accordo.
> 
> ...



Facessero quello che vogliono, l'importante è che il resto del mondo ne resti fuori.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Marzo 2022)

Incredibile,erdocane passerà come il salvatore..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Incredibile,erdocane passerà come il salvatore..



Non mi fido per niente...


----------



## Stex (29 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai che forse ne usciamo.


cosi si torna a parlare di covid


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

L'italia non è stata citata tra i paesi garanti ,a differenza di ciò che si diceva ieri...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

*Mosca: Stop attacchi militari a Kiev e Chernikiv.*


----------



## Albijol (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mosca: Stop attacchi militari a Kiev e Chernikiv.*


Buono, almeno questo.


----------



## Albijol (29 Marzo 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> cosi si torna a parlare di covid


Quello da settembre


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2022)

*al tg2 il sindaco di Leopoli ha detto che si aspetta la situazione duri almeno per tutta l'estate...*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il negoziato tra Russia e Ucraina, a cui ha partecipato anche Abramovich con Erdogan arbitro.
> 
> Nonostante l'incubo avvelenamento, sembrano esserci progressi di accordo.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il negoziato tra Russia e Ucraina, a cui ha partecipato anche Abramovich con Erdogan arbitro.
> 
> Nonostante l'incubo avvelenamento, sembrano esserci progressi di accordo.
> 
> ...




Sembra che ci siano progressi. Speriamo che qualcuno non faccia saltare tutto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

Se l'Italia dovesse essere garante (così non pare), Di Maio dovrà partecipare ai negoziati.

Gigggiino lontano dai bicchieri, ti insultiamo ma ti vogliamo bene


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mosca: Stop attacchi militari a Kiev e Chernikiv.*



Ottima notizia.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Facessero quello che vogliono, l'importante è che il resto del mondo ne resti fuori.


É l'unica cosa che conta.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se l'Italia dovesse essere garante (così non pare), Di Maio dovrà partecipare ai negoziati.
> 
> Gigggiino lontano dai bicchieri, ti insultiamo ma ti vogliamo bene



Può stare tranqullo, avvelenano solo quelli pericolosi per loro


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (29 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Può stare tranqullo, avvelenano solo quelli pericolosi per loro


Secondo me sarebbero gli altri a rischiare perché le bevande le porta lui


----------



## Swaitak (29 Marzo 2022)

Adesso l'importante è rinchiudere il nonnetto nella sua stanza, prima che faccia saltare tutto con le sue sparate


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

Comunque non si tratta proprio di stop..."* riduzione drastica dell''attivita' militare vicino a Kiev e Chernikiv."*
Le parole in questo caso pesano.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il negoziato tra Russia e Ucraina, a cui ha partecipato anche Abramovich con Erdogan arbitro.
> 
> Nonostante l'incubo avvelenamento, sembrano esserci progressi di accordo.
> 
> ...


144 bambini morti dall'inizio conflitto

fate voi


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2022)

comunque a Kiev la situazione è stabile da settimane, l'altra città a nord è distrutta ormai (gli ucraini difendono macerie...)
sono altri i fronti caldi tipo Nikolaev e poi Odessa che si prepara, così la Russia avrebbe tutta la fascia sud-orientale
a Mariupol in uno scenario spettrale è ormai caccia all'uomo tra ceceni e nazisti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Adesso l'importante è rinchiudere il nonnetto nella sua stanza, prima che faccia saltare tutto con le sue sparate



Ovvio che a quei livelli le cose le sanno ben prima... sembra quasi che ieri sera volesse far saltare tutto questo idiota...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Adesso l'importante è rinchiudere il nonnetto nella sua stanza, prima che faccia saltare tutto con le sue sparate



Meglio non dirgli nulla.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (29 Marzo 2022)

Quando votiamo per le spese militari ?
Ora se la situazione veramente si raffredda sono curioso di vedere che fanno i politici nostrani


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Marzo 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> cosi si torna a parlare di covid


No basta. Please.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 144 bambini morti dall'inizio conflitto
> 
> fate voi



Evitiamo che ce ne siano molti altri.


----------



## vota DC (29 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Quando votiamo per le spese militari ?
> Ora se la situazione veramente si raffredda sono curioso di vedere che fanno i politici nostrani


"Stato d'emergenza dovuto alla pace che è scoppiata in Ucraina" in tal caso.


----------



## Ringhio8 (29 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 144 bambini morti dall'inizio conflitto
> 
> fate voi


Con l'ingresso della nato in guerra sarebbero numeri a 4 o 5 cifre.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ovvio che a quei livelli le cose le sanno ben prima...* sembra quasi che ieri sera volesse far saltare tutto questo idiota...*



Biden non mi pare uno che spinge per la pace.


----------



## sottoli (29 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Incredibile,erdocane passerà come il salvatore..


A lui basta che gli si lasci massacrare i curdi e fa tutto, si tiene i migranti, fa da pacere...madre mia...


----------



## Swaitak (29 Marzo 2022)

chissà che schiaffò rifilerà Putin a Zelensky in un eventuale incontro in presenza (o forse sarà il contrario conoscendo il personaggio ucraino)


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il negoziato tra Russia e Ucraina, a cui ha partecipato anche Abramovich con Erdogan arbitro.
> 
> Nonostante l'incubo avvelenamento, sembrano esserci progressi di accordo.
> 
> ...


Cosa vi stavo dicendo da qualche giorno?
La pace è vicina, l'offensiva è fallita


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (29 Marzo 2022)

Zelinski per far incazzare putin si presenterà con la tutina del suo video


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque a Kiev la situazione è stabile da settimane, l'altra città a nord è distrutta ormai (gli ucraini difendono macerie...)
> sono altri i fronti caldi tipo Nikolaev e poi Odessa che si prepara, così la Russia avrebbe tutta la fascia sud-orientale
> a Mariupol in uno scenario spettrale è ormai caccia all'uomo tra ceceni e nazisti


Ma prendi le notizie dai giornaletti? A Mikolaiv le truppe russe sono state respinte, ora il fronte è nuovamente su Kherson.
Per ora i russi in quel settore non hanno possibilità di una nuova offensiva, almeno fino a quando non ci sarà un avvicendamento delle truppe.
Odessa? Se non prendono Mikolaiv prima.

Continua pure a credere alla propaganda russa...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Cosa vi stavo dicendo da qualche giorno?
> La pace è vicina, l'offensiva è fallita



Meglio aspettare che ci siano dei fatti concreti.


----------



## vota DC (29 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma prendi le notizie dai giornaletti? A Mikolaiv le truppe russe sono state respinte, ora il fronte è nuovamente su Kherson.
> Per ora i russi in quel settore non hanno possibilità di una nuova offensiva, almeno fino a quando non ci sarà un avvicendamento delle truppe.
> Odessa? Se non prendono Mikolaiv prima.
> 
> Continua pure a credere alla propaganda russa...


Era tutto a Donetsk in modo da tagliare in due i russi. Se vogliono andare a Kherson che può essere supportata pure con la flotta è uno spreco di tempo


----------



## Devil man (29 Marzo 2022)

Quindi visto che la guerra forse è finita, questo inverno rispolveriamo il Covid come notizia ?


----------



## Nevergiveup (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il negoziato tra Russia e Ucraina, a cui ha partecipato anche Abramovich con Erdogan arbitro.
> 
> Nonostante l'incubo avvelenamento, sembrano esserci progressi di accordo.
> 
> ...



Speriamo sia la volta buona, da fuori direi che Putin sia arrivato al punto in cui ogni altro giorno di guerra non porta nessun risultato se non bruciare risorse e uomini e si sia rassegnato ad accontentarsi prima che l'inerzia del conflitto si ribalti completamente.

Se riescono a trovare un modo di uscirne da "vincitori" in patria entrambi magari l'abbiamo scampata...ma meglio non cantare vittoria troppo presto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Marzo 2022)

da qualche fonte militare che sto leggendo (che è anche il messaggio di Shoigu arrivato prima dei negoziati): 
- A kiev i russi hanno perso km e l'avanzata si fa dura. A Nord-Ovest gli ucraini hanno ripreso Irpin e Buha e Hostomel sono quasi accerchiate. In poche parole o si mettono a bombardare Kiev con l'artiglieria o meglio ritirare le truppe e concetrarle da altre parti. Bombardare la capitale agli occhi dei media non è nemmeno una mossa molto "smart". 
- infatti si prevede un forte rafforzamento della zona di Izium e nel Dombass, per cercare di mettere in sicurezza la parte più a Est e il corridoio Crimea - Russia sul mare di Azov. L'obiettivo più realistico per ora 
- difficile un negoziato in tempi brevi, i russi, ma soprattutto Putin non vuole certo tornare a casa a mani vuote.


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma prendi le notizie dai giornaletti? A Mikolaiv le truppe russe sono state respinte, ora il fronte è nuovamente su Kherson.
> Per ora i russi in quel settore non hanno possibilità di una nuova offensiva, almeno fino a quando non ci sarà un avvicendamento delle truppe.
> Odessa? Se non prendono Mikolaiv prima.
> 
> Continua pure a credere alla propaganda russa...


no credo ai politici di Nikolaev che oggi si sono salvati per miracolo per il palazzo dell'amministrazione distrutto dai missili...
e dopo a ruota sta Odessa che ha dichiarato di prepararsi, quello è il piano in zona

le truppe via terra sono una cosa, ma i missili distruggono anche a distanza...se non la conquistano fisicamente la distruggono, non esiste alternativa
una volta che è distrutta non sta niente da difendere, perchè la vita è finità là e serviranno anni per ricostruire...


----------



## hakaishin (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non mi fido per niente...


Va bene così fidati 
Tanto sto cane ce lo abbiamo in casa


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (29 Marzo 2022)

Vediamo che succede con le forniture di gas e petrolio speriamo che lo zio sam non sia troppo esigente


----------



## hakaishin (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'italia non è stata citata tra i paesi garanti ,a differenza di ciò che si diceva ieri...


Ma meno male!
Più lontani stiamo da quel teatrante cocainomane meglio è


----------



## Devil man (29 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Vediamo che succede con le forniture di gas e petrolio speriamo che lo zio sam non sia troppo esigente


da quel che ho capito l'Italia sta discutendo un accordo con la norvegia per la fornitura energetica


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2022)

dal noto mass medium di propaganda russa chiamato sky tg

*"A causa degli attacchi russi a Nikolaev 300 edifici sono stati danneggiati o distrutti"*


6 volte di più rispetto a Kiev...ma non è un fronte caldo, no per carità


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma meno male!
> Più lontani stiamo da quel teatrante cocainomane meglio è



Ieri c'è stata la telefonata tra Draghi e Zelig immediatamente dopo le dichiarazioni dell'ambasciatore che includevano l'Italia.

Al di là della solita retorica baci e abbracci per il pubblico, chissà cosa si sono detti in realtà, il nome dell'italia sembra uscito di scena. Non che mi fidi di Draghi, ovvio...


----------



## Devil man (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ieri c'è stata la telefonata tra Draghi e Zelig immediatamente dopo le dichiarazioni dell'ambasciatore che includevano l'Italia.
> 
> Al di là della solita retorica baci e abbracci per il pubblico, chissà cosa si sono detti in realtà, il nome dell'italia sembra uscito di scena. Non che mi fidi di Draghi, ovvio...


su tutti i giornali continuano a ripetere invece che l'Italia è fra i paesi garanti..


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Cosa vi stavo dicendo da qualche giorno?
> La pace è vicina, l'offensiva è fallita



E fu così che il comico ucraino calò le braghe di fronte a Putin


----------



## hakaishin (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ieri c'è stata la telefonata tra Draghi e Zelig immediatamente dopo le dichiarazioni dell'ambasciatore che includevano l'Italia.
> 
> Al di là della solita retorica baci e abbracci per il pubblico, chissà cosa si sono detti in realtà, il nome dell'italia sembra uscito di scena. Non che mi fidi di Draghi, ovvio...


Non c’è da fidarsi mai..possono covare qualsiasi
Idea malsana…


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dal noto mass medium di propaganda russa chiamato sky tg
> 
> *"A causa degli attacchi russi a Nikolaev 300 edifici sono stati danneggiati o distrutti"*
> 
> ...


E cosa c'entra col fatto che i russi possano prenderla o no? Io non parlo arabo, quindi vuol dire che non vuoi capire quello che ti dico.

Tutta l'Ucraina è sotto attacco, questo non vuol dire che possano arrivare a Lviv perché la colpiscono.
Per dire a Lviv hanno colpito varie volte, depositi di munizioni e carburante. Non vuol dire che l'offensiva arriverà a Lviv, è un attacco alle infrastrutture strategiche.

Mikolaiv ad oggi non può essere presa, possono raderla al suolo, ma non la possono conquistare. Puoi anche rendere tutto un deserto, ma se non ci sei fisicamente sul posto non puoi pretenderlo.

L'unico fronte dove sono messi bene è sul Donbas, li le forze ucraine stanno rischiando l'accerchiamento se non cambierà qualcosa. Ed anche nel caso finiscano per creare questa sacca, va "ripulita". 
Crollato il Donbas e neutralizzate le forze ucraine lì, allora si che potrebbero concentrare le forze per andare a prendere Mikolaiv e poi minacciare Odessa, ma ad oggi è teoria.


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per avere un territorio lo devi controllare, puoi pure radere al suolo tutto, ma se non lo controlli fisicamente non puoi pretendere nulla in sede negoziale.


alla fine vedremo chi avrà ottenuto territori e le vittorie di Pirro temporanee di cui si fregiano gli ucraini con milioni di persone che non hanno più una vita garantita sui territori su cui mettono la bandierina tra le macerie.
io dico che l'Ucraina rischia di finire come la Cecoslovacchia e non è detto sia una cattiva sorte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> alla fine vedremo chi avrà ottenuto territori e le vittorie di Pirro temporanee di cui si fregiano gli ucraini con milioni di persone che non hanno più una vita garantita sui territori su cui mettono la bandierina tra le macerie.
> io dico che l'Ucraina rischia di finire come la Cecoslovacchia e non è detto sia una cattiva sorte.


Questo è conseguenza della guerra amico mio, una guerra che Putin ha voluto iniziare. Ma sono altre considerazioni, geo-politiche, il mio era un discorso prettamente militare.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> alla fine vedremo chi avrà ottenuto territori e le vittorie di Pirro temporanee di cui si fregiano gli ucraini con milioni di persone che non hanno più una vita garantita sui territori su cui mettono la bandierina tra le macerie.
> io dico che l'Ucraina rischia di finire come la Cecoslovacchia e non è detto sia una cattiva sorte.



Alla meglio l' Ucraina ne uscirà mutilata di una parte del suo territorio, alla peggio oltre alla perdita territoriale e alla neutralità subirà anche la demilitarizzazione. In ogni caso ne uscirà perdendo parte dei suoi territori, quelli più produttivi. Zelensky ha ottenuto una gran bella vittoria!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> su tutti i giornali continuano a ripetere invece che l'Italia è fra i paesi garanti..



Già, non si capisce.
Nel comunicato originale non c'era l'Italia, ma ora sembra che sia stata proposta dagli ucraini anche oggi durante l'incontro.


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Alla meglio l' Ucraina ne uscirà mutilata di una parte del suo territorio, alla peggio oltre alla perdita territoriale e alla neutralità subirà anche la demilitarizzazione. In ogni caso ne uscirà perdendo parte dei suoi territori, quelli più produttivi. Zelensky ha ottenuto una gran bella vittoria!!!


non solo i territori.
milioni di persone via, arriveranno i permessi di soggiorno con ricongiungimenti familiari facendo espatriare anche gli uomini e figuriamoci chi torna indietro...lo farà qualcuno dopo anni, specie chi ha parenti anziani che non possono o vogliono andare via, così con i soldi guadagnati in Occidente potranno comparsi una casa in Ucraina o vivere meglio con soldi da parte.
tutti gli altri non torneranno più, perchè gli occidentali stanno aprendo possibilità facendo eccezioni alle regole e quando ti rifai una vita è difficile tornare indietro anche dal punto di vista economico e sociale.
per questo vanno via pure quelli che vivono in città senza bombe, la cuccagna va sfruttata finchè dura.

tutto questo quando hai perso 565 miliardi in un mese e tante industrie/infrastrutture importanti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

*Delegazione ucraina: "Neutralità solo in caso di sicurezza garantita. I Paesi garanti dovranno fornirci assistenza militare, forze armate, armamenti, cieli chiusi: tutto ciò di cui abbiamo tanto bisogno ora e che non possiamo ottenere."*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Già, non si capisce.
> Nel comunicato originale non c'era l'Italia, ma ora sembra che sia stata proposta dagli ucraini anche oggi durante l'incontro.


Ma con il governo giallo verde rosso fuscia ...... di cosa vogliamo essere garanti su ragazzi un minimo di realtà ci dovrà pur essere in questa fiction perenne che ci dobbiamo subire


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

*Ancora Ucraina: "Accordo di pace tra Russia e Ucraina dovrà essere approvato in un referendum popolare in Ucraina e poi dai Parlamenti di tutti i Paesi garanti della sicurezza ucraina."*


----------



## Albijol (29 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 144 bambini morti dall'inizio conflitto
> 
> fate voi


Aspetta tra qualche mese quando usciranno i dati veri su Mariupol


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non solo i territori.
> milioni di persone via, arriveranno i permessi di soggiorno con ricongiungimenti familiari facendo espatriare anche gli uomini e figuriamoci chi torna indietro...lo farà qualcuno dopo anni, specie chi ha parenti anziani che non possono o vogliono andare via, così con i soldi guadagnati in Occidente potranno comparsi una casa in Ucraina o vivere meglio con soldi da parte.
> tutti gli altri non torneranno più, perchè gli occidentali stanno aprendo possibilità facendo eccezioni alle regole e quando ti rifai una vita è difficile tornare indietro anche dal punto di vista economico e sociale.
> 
> tutto questo quando hai perso 565 miliardi in un mese e tante industrie/infrastrutture importanti



Sono gli effetti collaterali di tutte le guerre. Alla fine milioni di profughi fuggono via da un paese che è solo macerie e dove andranno? Dritti dritti in Europa, chiaro. Quindi dopo le primavere arabe e la rimozione coatta di Gheddafi un' altra catastrofe umanitaria di cui noi dovremo pagare i conti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Delegazione ucraina: "Neutralità solo in caso di sicurezza garantita. I Paesi garanti dovranno fornirci assistenza militare, forze armate, armamenti, cieli chiusi: tutto ciò di cui abbiamo tanto bisogno ora e che non possiamo ottenere."*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Ucraina: "Accordo di pace tra Russia e Ucraina dovrà essere approvato in un referendum popolare in Ucraina e poi dai Parlamenti di tutti i Paesi garanti della sicurezza ucraina."*



Mah, mi sembra un ingresso NATO mascherato.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Marzo 2022)

Intanto dopo la Consacrazione al Cuore Immacolato di Maria, trattative avanzate. Un caso? Chissà


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Ucraina: "Accordo di pace tra Russia e Ucraina dovrà essere approvato in un referendum popolare in Ucraina e poi dai Parlamenti di tutti i Paesi garanti della sicurezza ucraina."*


Ok, Putin è il cattivo ed ha creato questo problema siamo d'accordo tutti.

Ma qua sembra che a qualcuno interessa procrastinare questo conflitto il più lungo possibile così si potranno produrre ed inviare armi agli ucraini (a spese nostre ovviamente che tra inflazione, spese per i finanziamenti green spese per aumento pil difesa.. la fattura diventa sempre più grassa ma tanto ai soliti noti che frega? Chissà che sghiniazzate si faranno su di noi e sui poveri civili e soldati che prendono bombe in testa). Maledetti tutti

Arriverà, arriverà il giorno in cui i criminali schifosi pagheranno a caro prezzo le loro malefatte.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mah, mi sembra un ingresso NATO mascherato.


Lo stavo per scrivere..poi buonanotte approvazione di tutti i parlamenti, e quanto tempo ci vuole? e poi nonno Biden starebbe muto con i suoi stati garanti?
E poi ancora, può uno stato sanzionatore fare da garante?
Io sono sostenitore dell'entrata in gioco di stati mediatori, però la discussione qui è lunga e coinvolge molte piu questioni rispetto al solo territorio Ucraino


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E fu così che il comico ucraino calò le braghe di fronte a Putin


Da "denazificazione totale" a "parliamo di Donbass e Crimea... Putin ne ha prese più di me quando da bambino non tornavo a casa dalla partita di calcio e mia madre mi chiamava


----------



## Albijol (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Delegazione ucraina: "Neutralità solo in caso di sicurezza garantita. I Paesi garanti dovranno fornirci assistenza militare, forze armate, armamenti, cieli chiusi: tutto ciò di cui abbiamo tanto bisogno ora e che non possiamo ottenere."*


Beh, li capisco. Neutralità senza nessun garante sarebbe certezza di nuova invasione tra qualche anno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Lo stavo per scrivere..poi buonanotte approvazione di tutti i parlamenti, e quanto tempo ci vuole? e poi nonno Biden starebbe muto con i suoi stati garanti?
> E poi ancora, può uno stato sanzionatore fare da garante?
> Io sono sostenitore dell'entrata in gioco di stati mediatori, però la discussione qui è lunga e coinvolge molte piu questioni rispetto al solo territorio Ucraino



Dico solo che la Cina è nella lista...


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Da "denazificazione totale" a "parliamo di Donbass e Crimea... Putin ne ha prese più di me quando da bambino non tornavo a casa dalla partita di calcio e mia madre mi chiamava



Caro Trump ancora devi spiegarci il non ci sarà nessuna guerra e la storia del defaultDai, non mettiamo altra carne al fuoco che così mi rovini il finale


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Beh, li capisco. Neutralità senza nessun garante sarebbe certezza di nuova invasione tra qualche anno.


Mi sembra ormai chiaro che i contratti ed accordi non valgono più nulla. Se anche ci fossero i garanti, domani - tra 10 anni - un nuovo Putin potrebbe svegliarsi al mattino e decidere di invadere di nuovo ed a quel punto ci ritroviamo in una situazione simile. 
Non c'è nessuna garanzia di nulla, ci si può solo sperare che entrambi le parti si tengano fedeli ad un'eventuale accordo.

Questa cosa dei paesi garanti è una sciocchezza e basta per quanto mi riguarda.. intanto grazie a questo conflitto, Putin o non Putin, molti paesi hanno deciso di aumentare il PIL per le spese militari al 2%.. notizia che nessuno parla (meglio parlare dei travioni di Hollywood e di Will Smith). Fino ad un mese fa era impensabile pensare una cosa del genere..


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Sono gli effetti collaterali di tutte le guerre. Alla fine milioni di profughi fuggono via da un paese che è solo macerie e dove andranno? Dritti dritti in Europa, chiaro. Quindi dopo le primavere arabe e la rimozione coatta di Gheddafi un' altra catastrofe umanitaria di cui noi dovremo pagare i conti.


poi c'è un altro punto ribadito ieri, cioè la Commissione europea ha detto che non applica la distribuzione obbligatoria dei profughi e migranti economici ucraini.
cosa significa ?
facile, sceglieranno i paesi più ricchi e la Polonia stessa tra un po' inizierà a incoraggiare le partenze in altri lidi...
sono palate di miliardi annui, praticamente l'accoglienza sarà tra i primi business italiani con fondi pubblici...


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2022)

*Il Sole 24 Ore:

"Il rublo guadagna ancora l'8,4% sulla moneta unica e il 10,4% sul dollaro e si porta ai massimi dall'inizio della guerra
Da oltre 150 dollari a inizio mese a 86 dollari"*


a fine 2021 era circa 70 dollari...non serve nenche l'inculata del pagamento di gas in rubli a tornarci


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Caro Trump ancora devi spiegarci il *non ci sarà nessuna guerra* e la storia del defaultDai, non mettiamo altra carne al fuoco che così mi rovini il finale


Attenzione, non dissi questo.
Avevo detto che a mio parere l'inervento sarebbe stato limitato al Donbass e al massimo alla zona di Odessa.
Poi l'operazione militare ha puntato anche Kiev ed è stata ideata con obiettivi totali ed esistenziali sull'Ucraina: non la ritenevo possibile per i costi diplomatici, economici e per le difficoltà logistiche che una simile operazione avrebbe comportato, e infatti avevo ragione.
Semplicemente, ho sopravvalutato la capacità decisionale dei russi e di Putin  

Riguardo il default ci sono 2.2 miliardi di dollari in scadenza il 4 aprile... vediamo da dove li tirano fuori


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> poi c'è un altro punto ribadito ieri, cioè la Commissione europea ha detto che non applica la distribuzione obbligatoria dei profughi e migranti economici ucraini.
> cosa significa ?
> facile, sceglieranno i paesi più ricchi e la Polonia stessa tra un po' inizierà a incoraggiare le partenze in altri lidi...
> sono palate di miliardi annui, praticamente l'accoglienza sarà tra i primi business italiani con fondi pubblici...



Copione già visto, no? Alla fine saranno i soliti noti a guadagnarci, come sempre.


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi sembra ormai chiaro che i contratti ed accordi non valgono più nulla. Se anche ci fossero i garanti, domani - tra 10 anni - un nuovo Putin potrebbe svegliarsi al mattino e decidere di invadere di nuovo ed a quel punto ci ritroviamo in una situazione simile.
> Non c'è nessuna garanzia di nulla, ci si può solo sperare che entrambi le parti si tengano fedeli ad un'eventuale accordo.
> 
> Questa cosa dei paesi garanti è una sciocchezza e basta per quanto mi riguarda.. intanto grazie a questo conflitto, Putin o non Putin, molti paesi hanno deciso di aumentare il PIL per le spese militari al 2%.. notizia che nessuno parla (meglio parlare dei travioni di Hollywood e di Will Smith). Fino ad un mese fa era impensabile pensare una cosa del genere..



Un nuovo Putin non esisterebbe se chi di dovere la finisse di crearli.


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2022)

*Claudio Bortolotti, esperto di strategia militare per ISPI e Start Insight:

"Dopo oltre un mese di conflitto, trasformatosi in una guerra di logoramento, adesso Mosca vuol recuperare quello slancio iniziale che l’ha portata a sostenere un’avanzata a velocità discreta, nonostante quello che si è affermato nelle scorse settimane.*
*L’obiettivo di Putin, adesso, è chiudere il prima possibile la pratica Donbass assicurandosi quei territori. 
Ma non possiamo escludere che subito dopo non decida di puntare dritto verso Kiev per assediare la capitale e sedersi così al tavolo delle trattative da una posizione di forza“

@Darren Marshall @Trumpusconi *


----------



## Rivera10 (29 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Attenzione, non dissi questo.
> Avevo detto che a mio parere l'inervento sarebbe stato limitato al Donbass e al massimo alla zona di Odessa.
> Poi l'operazione militare ha puntato anche Kiev ed è stata ideata con obiettivi totali ed esistenziali sull'Ucraina: non la ritenevo possibile per i costi diplomatici, economici e per le difficoltà logistiche che una simile operazione avrebbe comportato, e infatti avevo ragione.
> Semplicemente, ho sopravvalutato la capacità decisionale dei russi e di Putin
> ...



Caro Trump credimi se ti dico che invidio il tuo ottimismo...
Un consiglio dall' uomo della strada lo vuoi? Non vendere la pelle dell'orso( russo) prima di averlo preso...


----------



## Snake (29 Marzo 2022)

erdogan verso il nobel per la pace


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Claudio Bortolotti, esperto di strategia militare per ISPI e Start Insight:
> 
> "Dopo oltre un mese di conflitto, trasformatosi in una guerra di logoramento, adesso Mosca vuol recuperare quello slancio iniziale che l’ha portata a sostenere un’avanzata a velocità discreta, nonostante quello che si è affermato nelle scorse settimane.*
> *L’obiettivo di Putin, adesso, è chiudere il prima possibile la pratica Donbass assicurandosi quei territori.
> ...


Possibile, i russi hanno capito di aver sbagliato strategia, devono concentrare gli sforzi soprattutto logistici su meno fronti per poter ottenere un reale successo.
Quindi questa chiave di lettura può essere assolutamente corretta.


----------



## Albijol (29 Marzo 2022)

LA RUSSIA VALUTA DI LASCIARE LA UEFA E DI UNIRSI ALLA CONFEDERAZIONE ASIATICA.

LOL dai, cmq anche questo era stato previsto da qualcuno su milanworld


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

*Blinken: "Siamo scettici sui negoziati. La Russia non è seria."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

*I leader UE ricevono una chiamata di Biden e poi rilasciano un comunicato attraverso un funzionario:

"Trattiamo le negoziazioni di pace a Istanbul con una certa cautela. La priorità, in questo momento, è che si arrivi a un cessate il fuoco duraturo sul campo, rispettato dalla Russia. Poi si vedrà se tutte le richieste hanno senso dal punto di vista politico".*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *I leader UE ricevono una chiamata di Biden e poi rilasciano un comunicato attraverso un funzionario:
> 
> "Trattiamo le negoziazioni di pace a Istanbul con una certa cautela. La priorità, in questo momento, è che si arrivi a un cessate il fuoco duraturo sul campo, rispettato dalla Russia. Poi si vedrà se tutte le richieste hanno senso dal punto di vista politico".*



Bidet ordina e i cagnolini eseguono.
Incredibile l'inutilità della UE


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

Ha ragione @Tifo'o.

Non c'è voglia di pace nel mondo.


----------



## vota DC (29 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Da "denazificazione totale" a "parliamo di Donbass e Crimea... Putin ne ha prese più di me quando da bambino non tornavo a casa dalla partita di calcio e mia madre mi chiamava


Neutralità, Donbass, Crimea e denazificazione.
Zelensky entra nel tavolo offrendo Donbass,Crimea e neutralità ma non rinuncia alla denazificazione. Il risultato sarà una via di mezzo come tutti gli accordi..... Zelensky sarà irremovibile e offrirà tutta la costa Ucraina fino a Kherson pur di tenersi i ragazzi tatuati..... presumo che l'ucraino medio volesse la denazificazione ma tenersi Crimea e Donbass e magari entrare nella NATO.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *I leader UE ricevono una chiamata di Biden e poi rilasciano un comunicato attraverso un funzionario:
> 
> "Trattiamo le negoziazioni di pace a Istanbul con una certa cautela. La priorità, in questo momento, è che si arrivi a un cessate il fuoco duraturo sul campo, rispettato dalla Russia. Poi si vedrà se tutte le richieste hanno senso dal punto di vista politico".*


lo avevo anticipato nel post prima del "benestare" di Biden (vabbè tutto il suo carrozzone). Se prima non c'è un accordo tra i grandi la vedo brutta per l'Ucraina e l'EU


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Neutralità, Donbass, Crimea e denazificazione.
> Zelensky entra nel tavolo offrendo Donbass,Crimea e neutralità ma non rinuncia alla denazificazione. Il risultato sarà una via di mezzo come tutti gli accordi..... Zelensky sarà irremovibile e offrirà tutta la costa Ucraina fino a Kherson pur di tenersi i ragazzi tatuati..... presumo che l'ucraino medio volesse la denazificazione ma tenersi Crimea e Donbass e magari entrare nella NATO.


La garanzia della neutralità da parte di nazioni NATO è sostanzialmente un ingresso NATO mascherato parliamoci chiaro. La differenza è che non vi saranno basi ecc.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Claudio Bortolotti, esperto di strategia militare per ISPI e Start Insight:
> 
> "Dopo oltre un mese di conflitto, trasformatosi in una guerra di logoramento, adesso Mosca vuol recuperare quello slancio iniziale che l’ha portata a sostenere un’avanzata a velocità discreta, nonostante quello che si è affermato nelle scorse settimane.*
> *L’obiettivo di Putin, adesso, è chiudere il prima possibile la pratica Donbass assicurandosi quei territori.
> ...


Dei russi sicuramente non c'è da fidarsi... ma se arrestano l'avanzata e danno il tempo agli ucraini di trincerarsi non li smuovono più.
Ad oggi la russia non ha mezzi per prendere Kiev che non siano raderla al suolo come fatto con Mariupol e come si sta provando a fare con Kharkiv... ma va considerato che è una città ben piu grande e difesa.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *I leader UE ricevono una chiamata di Biden e poi rilasciano un comunicato attraverso un funzionario:
> 
> "Trattiamo le negoziazioni di pace a Istanbul con una certa cautela. La priorità, in questo momento, è che si arrivi a un cessate il fuoco duraturo sul campo, rispettato dalla Russia. Poi si vedrà se tutte le richieste hanno senso dal punto di vista politico".*



L’Europa deve decidere da sola cosa è meglio. Non è più tempo di prendere ordini dagli USA che si stanno rivelando ancora una volta preoccupati solo dei propri interessi.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Bidet ordina e i cagnolini eseguono.
> Incredibile l'inutilità della UE



Noi momenti di crisi tutti i limiti di una sgangherata istituzione vengono fuori.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Incredibile,erdocane passerà come il salvatore..


Incredibile, lui e Israele, il colmo. Ma sarebbe la giusta figuraccia per Ue e USA. 
Comunque vediamo se succede, che qui ogni giorno ne spunta una, facciamo gli scongiuri.


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2022)

un'azienda di Mantova e una di Pavia hanno detto di aver ricevuto 700 richieste da tutta Italia in 25 giorni per costruzione di bunker civili da parte di persone all'apparenza insospettabili e normalissime.
prima avevano fatto 50 interventi in 22 anni...

Mattarella e Draghi, non siete soli...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ieri c'è stata la telefonata tra Draghi e *Zelig* immediatamente dopo le dichiarazioni dell'ambasciatore che includevano l'Italia.
> 
> Al di là della solita retorica baci e abbracci per il pubblico, chissà cosa si sono detti in realtà, il nome dell'italia sembra uscito di scena. Non che mi fidi di Draghi, ovvio...


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> un'azienda di Mantova e una di Pavia hanno detto di aver ricevuto 700 richieste da tutta Italia in 25 giorni per costruzione di bunker civili da parte di persone all'apparenza insospettabili e normalissime.
> prima avevano fatto 50 interventi in 22 anni...


Come la interpreti questa cosa? Gente normale che ha qualche paranoia o altro?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Marzo 2022)

Giustamente ora che sembrava ci fossero progressi hanno invitato, come "osservatore", il ministro degli esteri ucraino al vertice NATO


----------



## Riccardo88 (29 Marzo 2022)

Leggevo ieri (tanto per) i giornali russi, e si parlava di campagna militare che stava andando "estremamente bene", che quasi tutto il potenziale militare ucraino era stato distrutto, in pratica una "demilitarizzazione di fatto", uno dei punti di Putin. Nonostante sul campo stanno perdendo terreno in molti fronti (ma questo non lo dicono eh, altrimenti si contraddicono), attendibilità sotto lo zero ma direi che questa è propaganda utile. Se riescono a farla passare ai cittadini russi (molte storielle riescono a farle passare pure a a cittadini europei) almeno ne usciamo.
Che se ne vadano a casa da "vincitori denazificatori e demilitarizzatori", e l'Ucraina finalmente davvero libera.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

Comunque oggi hanno quasi ammazzato uno dei kebabbari principali di Kadyrov, che è sempre cosa e buona giusta.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Marzo 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Leggevo ieri (tanto per) i giornali russi, e si parlava di campagna militare che stava andando "estremamente bene", che quasi tutto il potenziale militare ucraino era stato distrutto, in pratica una "demilitarizzazione di fatto", uno dei punti di Putin. Nonostante sul campo stanno perdendo terreno in molti fronti (ma questo non lo dicono eh, altrimenti si contraddicono), attendibilità sotto lo zero ma direi che questa è propaganda utile. Se riescono a farla passare ai cittadini russi (molte storielle riescono a farle passare pure a a cittadini europei) almeno ne usciamo.
> Che se ne vadano a casa da "vincitori denazificatori e demilitarizzatori", e l'Ucraina finalmente davvero libera.


vai nelle pagine dei vari media russi e ti farai grasse risate sulle minchiate che dicono..e che la gente si beve (in grossa parte non per colpa loro ma in minima si)


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Blinken: "Siamo scettici sui negoziati. La Russia non è seria."*



Sembra che si auguri il fallimento della trattativa invece di tifare per una soluzione.


----------



## pazzomania (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concluso il negoziato tra Russia e Ucraina, a cui ha partecipato anche Abramovich con Erdogan arbitro.
> 
> Nonostante l'incubo avvelenamento, sembrano esserci progressi di accordo.
> 
> ...


Finora i russi hanno sempre fatto l' opposto di quanto detto, sin dal "non vogliamo invadere l' Ucraina, sono solo esercitazioni"

Speriamo sia la volta buona...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Leggevo ieri (tanto per) i giornali russi, e si parlava di campagna militare che stava andando "estremamente bene", che quasi tutto il potenziale militare ucraino era stato distrutto, in pratica una "demilitarizzazione di fatto", uno dei punti di Putin. Nonostante sul campo stanno perdendo terreno in molti fronti (ma questo non lo dicono eh, altrimenti si contraddicono), attendibilità sotto lo zero ma direi che questa è propaganda utile. Se riescono a farla passare ai cittadini russi (molte storielle riescono a farle passare pure a a cittadini europei) almeno ne usciamo.
> Che se ne vadano a casa da "vincitori denazificatori e demilitarizzatori", e l'Ucraina finalmente davvero libera.



Che si dichiarino pure tutti vincitori. L’importante è che alla fine non ne usciamo sconfittI noi.


----------



## Andris (29 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come la interpreti questa cosa? Gente normale che ha qualche paranoia o altro?


bah, è un fenomeno strano e nuovo.
non parliamo di ricchi che si isolano dagli altri, quello già è noto da anni.

riporto per chi è interessato al suo bunker 



> "In 22 anni abbiamo realizzato una cinquantina di interventi, tra nuovi rifugi e adattamenti.
> Adesso, in 25 giorni, ci sono arrivate oltre 700 richieste di informazioni o di chi vuole completare il lavoro iniziato anni fa
> 
> A chiamare è gente normalissima, tra i 50 e i 60 anni.
> ...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> un'azienda di Mantova e una di Pavia hanno detto di aver ricevuto 700 richieste da tutta Italia in 25 giorni per costruzione di bunker civili da parte di persone all'apparenza insospettabili e normalissime.
> prima avevano fatto 50 interventi in 22 anni...
> 
> Mattarella e Draghi, non siete soli...



Quando la gente ha paura si fanno sempre ottimi affari.


----------



## sunburn (29 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quando la gente ha paura si fanno sempre ottimi affari.


Se le cose di metteranno male, il mio bunker sarà la taverna-cantina a casa dei miei: quantità di bottiglie di vino sufficiente per salutare questo mondo più che felici…


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Qualora le cose si mettessero male, il mio bunker sarà la taverna-cantina a casa dei miei: quantità di bottiglie di vino sufficiente per salutare questo mondo più che felici…



Spero che il tuo vino possa invecchiare a lungo


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Giustamente ora che sembrava ci fossero progressi hanno invitato, come "osservatore", il ministro degli esteri ucraino al vertice NATO



Qualche sospetto che la Nato (o meglio gli USA) aveva ed ha in mente di mettere le mani sull’Ucraina potrebbe venire.


----------



## sunburn (29 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spero che il tuo vino possa invecchiare a lungo


Fosse mio, sarebbe già finito da tempo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sembra che si auguri il fallimento della trattativa invece di tifare per una soluzione.



L' "ottimismo" di oggi è ben scemato in poche ore...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Fosse mio, sarebbe già finito da tempo.



Mi pare eccessivo aspettare la fine del Mondo per consumarlo
Usalo appena termina questa guerra per feteggiare.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L' "ottimismo" di oggi è ben scemato in poche ore...



Forse agli USA non piace l’aver investito tanti soldi per poi non poter mettere le mani sull’Ucraina.


----------



## Albijol (29 Marzo 2022)

ESPLOSIONE A BELGOROD, CITTADINA RUSSA AL CONFINE CON L'UKRAINA


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Marzo 2022)

Dopo compri mascherina ora compri pastiglia.. in Romania distribuiscono pastiglie per le radiazioni in una eventuale bomba atomica.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo compri mascherina ora compri pastiglia.. in Romania distribuiscono pastiglie per le radiazioni in una eventuale bomba atomica.



La guerra crea tante opportunità di fare affari.


----------



## Maurizio91 (29 Marzo 2022)

Sto leggendo adesso dello scontro Draghi-Conte.

Draghi vuole aumentare le spese militari, Conte non è d'accordo, citando il caro bollette e la salute.

Draghi viene considerato schiavo della Nato; a Conte viene dato del populista.
Insomma, non va bene sia che aumenti le spese militari che se non le aumenti.

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo compri mascherina ora compri pastiglia.. in Romania distribuiscono pastiglie per le radiazioni in una eventuale bomba atomica.



Anche in Svizzera,da settimane.
Però missà che li le distribuivano gratuitamente senza neanche far spendere un soldo ai cittadini.

Chissà in Italia...............


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: Zelensky parla di segnali positivi dai negoziati ma non si fida dei rappresentanti russi.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Anche in Svizzera,da settimane.
> Però missà che li le distribuivano gratuitamente senza neanche far spendere un soldo ai cittadini.
> 
> Chissà in Italia...............
> ...


stavolta voglio diventare ricco, inventerò il tampone rapido per le radiazioni


----------



## Milanoide (29 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualche sospetto che la Nato (o meglio gli USA) aveva ed ha in mente di mettere le mani sull’Ucraina potrebbe venire.


No, la lotta è fra Usa e Cina per chi mette le mani sulle spoglie della Russia distrutta da Putin.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> stavolta voglio diventare ricco, inventerò il tampone rapido per le radiazioni



Non penso che avresti mercato per molto tempo…


----------



## pazzomania (29 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo adesso dello scontro Draghi-Conte.
> 
> Draghi vuole aumentare le spese militari, Conte non è d'accordo, citando il caro bollette e la salute.
> 
> ...



Penso che sono temi cosi complessi che andrebbero valutate 300.000 variabili che probabilmente nemmeno immaginiamo.

Di base, più la tua difesa è forte, più sei influente e al sicuro.
Come ho già detto, penso che dall' invasione gratuita della Russia il mondo è cambiato, forse per decenni.
Nulla sarà come prima.

Ma è anche vero che in un periodo di declino economico italiano ormai ventennale, le poche risorse andrebbero forse spese in altro.

Come detto, davvero difficile dare un giudizio "professionale".

Fosse per me, uno smacco è che l'Italia non ha e non avrà forse mai, armi nucleari.

Piu ce ne sono, più la pace è garantita.

Più armi ci sono, meno è probabile si vada alle brutte.

Non per nulla che da 70 anni le guerre più distruttive sempre tra potenze vs ""beduini""

Raramente si gioca alla pari.

Se devo dare un voto: dico si al 2% per la difesa.
Non sono solo bombe: pure le forze dell' ordine sono militari, significa progresso tecnologico, porta occupazione.

Insomma, son tante le cose che andrebbero valutate.

Il mio è un "si" ignorantissimo.

Di certo, le prossime mosse strategiche andranno pensate e applicate bene 

L'occidente è vecchio e in calo demografico, i paesi emergenti sono in esplosione demografica ed economica.
Stanno arrivando i cambiamenti climatici.
La carne al fuoco è tantissima.

È un attimo invertire i poli engemonici, non siamo popoli eletti noi occidentali.
Le cose possono cambiare.

Sta a noi capire quanto siamo disposti a rischiare, siamo noi a sapere se pur di mantenere lo status quo siamo disposti anche a giocare qualche volta sporco.
Gli USA non sono gli USA perché belli e simpatici, ma difendono la loro posizione con le unghie e con i denti a 360°
Fanno schifo? A volte si, ma se non lo facessero loro ci sarebbe qualcun altro a farlo.

Questo per dire, che il mondo è un posto strano.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> No, la lotta è fra Usa e Cina per chi mette le mani sulle spoglie della Russia distrutta da Putin.



Certo, ma ovviamente chi riesce a mettere le mani sulla Russia poi mette le mani anche in Ucraina.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> stavolta voglio diventare ricco, inventerò il tampone rapido per le radiazioni


Chi è radiato dovrà isolarsi sotto terra per circa 100 metri.. altrimenti va bene creare un sarcofago di cemento ed entrarci dentro. Le radiazioni star intanto in tv."Tranquilli, che se ci facciamo circondare da cemento armato passeremo un'estate tranquilla"


----------



## Milanoide (29 Marzo 2022)

Video killed the radio star...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: Zelensky ha affermato che la revoca delle sanzioni adottate da parte dell’occidente deve avvenire solo dopo la fine della guerra.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Marzo 2022)

Forti esplosioni a Kiev


----------



## danjr (30 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come la interpreti questa cosa? Gente normale che ha qualche paranoia o altro?


se è gente normale, cioè con le nostre informazioni, è senz’altro paranoia. Poi in caso di guerra atomica l’ultima cosa che farei è un bunker…


----------



## danjr (30 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo adesso dello scontro Draghi-Conte.
> 
> Draghi vuole aumentare le spese militari, Conte non è d'accordo, citando il caro bollette e la salute.
> 
> ...


Dico che Conte aveva proposto di aumentarle


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

Volete una chiave di lettura da brividi? Ovviamente sono solo speculazioni e secondo me senza fondamento però...

Putin, la sua famiglia, lo stato maggiore delle forze armate e la maggioranza dei politici più importanti si troverebbe in un bunker sugli Urali. 
Il riposizionamento delle truppe russe nell'area di Kiev serve a farli allontanare per metterli a distanza di sicurezza dalla città perché ci dovrebbe essere un attacco nucleare su Kiev.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Volete una chiave di lettura da brividi? Ovviamente sono solo speculazioni e secondo me senza fondamento però...
> 
> Putin, la sua famiglia, lo stato maggiore delle forze armate e la maggioranza dei politici più importanti si troverebbe in un bunker sugli Urali.
> Il riposizionamento delle truppe russe nell'area di Kiev serve a farli allontanare per metterli a distanza di sicurezza dalla città perché ci dovrebbe essere un attacco nucleare su Kiev.



Sarebbe una mossa stupida. Fino ad ora in un modo o nell’altro una parte del Mondo è rimasta vicina alla Russia. Se usasse l’atomica firmerebbe la sua fine non solo politica.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una mossa stupida. Fino ad ora in un modo o nell’altro una parte del Mondo è rimasta vicina alla Russia. Se usasse l’atomica firmerebbe la sua fine non solo politica.


Ma infatti per me è una speculazione senza fondamento.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

Comunque se dovesse finire come anticipato dai negoziati (cosa che non credo assolutamente purtroppo) sostanzialmente la situazione sarebbe:


- Migliaia di morti, sanzioni economiche non indifferenti, Europa che si muove per sganciarsi dal gas russo entro 2-3 anni, reputazione internazionale della Russia prossima allo zero.

Per ottenere: Status quo pre guerra senza quindi alcuna cessione o rinuncia ufficiale su Crimea e Donbas garantito per 15 anni, Ucraina neutrale ma con garanti della sua sicurezza che de facto sarebbe un ingresso NATO mascherato, sentimento anti-russo ancora più forte in Ucraina.

Un successone per il coniglio del Cremlino.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Volete una chiave di lettura da brividi? Ovviamente sono solo speculazioni e secondo me senza fondamento però...
> 
> Putin, la sua famiglia, lo stato maggiore delle forze armate e la maggioranza dei politici più importanti si troverebbe in un bunker sugli Urali.
> Il riposizionamento delle truppe russe nell'area di Kiev serve a farli allontanare per metterli a distanza di sicurezza dalla città perché ci dovrebbe essere un attacco nucleare su Kiev.



Pensavo più a qualche bombardamento a tappeto con i razzi termobarici (che se non sbaglio ne parlavamo già qualche settimana fa,ma ancora non erano stati utilizzati..forse)
Mortalità del 100% nel raggio di 200-300 metri con distruzione totale di tutti gli edifici dei dintorni.
E letali anche contro bunker,tunnel,trincee

E dato che i russi con la mira non vanno tanto d'accordo,magari per non rischiare stanno facendo indietreggiare le truppe. Chi lo sa


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensavo più a qualche bombardamento a tappeto con i razzi termobarici (che se non sbaglio ne parlavamo già qualche settimana fa,ma ancora non erano stati utilizzati..forse)
> Mortalità del 100% nel raggio di 200-300 metri con distruzione totale di tutti gli edifici dei dintorni.
> E letali anche contro bunker,tunnel,trincee
> 
> E dato che i russi con la mira non vanno tanto d'accordo,magari per non rischiare stanno facendo indietreggiare le truppe. Chi lo sa


Considera che c'è già stato un bombardamento molto pesante sull'area di Kiev proprio in queste ultime ore, comunque si anche questa chiave di lettura può essere corretta.
La termobarica è stata utilizzata sul Kharkiv e su Mariupol per ora (Almeno con conferme al 99%)


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo adesso dello scontro Draghi-Conte.
> 
> Draghi vuole aumentare le spese militari, Conte non è d'accordo, citando il caro bollette e la salute.
> 
> ...



Vince Draghi ovviamente... Conte e i 5s faranno giravolta carpiata come al solito, anzi l'avvocato delle bimbe ha già rettificato stasera stesso.
Un po' di caciara per scrollarsi di dosso quel 13% tombale degli ultimissimi sondaggi.

Peccato perché in questo specifico caso starei dalla parte dei grillini, ma impossibile fidarsi di questa gente.


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2022)

intanto iniziano i problemi dell'emigrazione ucraina e non solo in Polonia, ma anche in Germania.
e a dire di cambiare registro non è AFD ma la CDU che è un tantino più importante

il geniale governo di coalizione ha pensato di far entrare in Germania persone che non vengono registrate, qualcosa di folle (il loro ministro dell'Interno è peggio del nostro) che ovviamente la Polonia e gli altri non fanno anche perchè è la stessa Commissione europea a raccomandarlo.
quindi non si sa quanti ucraini sono in Germania...perfetto stile italiano sugli africani soprattutto
c'è traccia solo se chiedono un sussidio o aiuto pubblici

e già si inizia a parlare di treni e voli per mandare i migranti ucraini altrove.
l'Italia, neanche a dirlo, è tra i volontari...

chissà chi terranno in Germania e chi manderanno da queste parti...


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vince Draghi ovviamente... Conte e i 5s faranno giravolta carpiata come al solito, anzi l'avvocato delle bimbe ha già rettificato stasera stesso.
> Un po' di caciara per scrollarsi di dosso quel 13% tombale degli ultimissimi sondaggi.
> 
> Peccato perché in questo specifico caso starei dalla parte dei grillini, ma impossibile fidarsi di questa gente.


basta porre la parolina magica: fiducia, ho perso il conto ma siamo sicuramente al record dal dopoguerra.
pur di non far cadere il governo dei migliori, si vota di tutto
dicono che l'Italia sia democratica perchè si basa sul parlamento e il governo non decide da solo, poi vai a vedere quante volte il parlamento sfiducia il governo facendolo cadere e iniziano a venire dei dubbi...


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2022)

Stanotte hanno bombardato Kiev come non mai. Come sempre sono più falsi di Giuda


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (30 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Stanotte hanno bombardato Kiev come non mai. Come sempre sono più falsi di Giuda


Eh beh… colpa dell Occidente che non vuole la pace…. Finché non toglie i nazisttiiihh.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera Trump avrebbe chiesto a Putin di divulgare notizie dannose sulla famiglia Biden in particolare sul figlio del Presidente, Hunter Biden.


----------



## Devil man (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal Corriere della Sera Trump avrebbe chiesto a Putin di divulgare notizie dannose sulla famiglia Biden in particolare sul figlio del Presidente, Hunter Biden.



Non serve Putin lo farà il comico quando perderà la guerra


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Non serve Putin lo farà il comico quando perderà la guerra



Biden ritiene Putin un macellaio e Trump chiede a Putin di rovinare i Biden. Zelensky accusa l'occidente di non fare abbastanza. L' Europa aspetta disposizioni da un ebete. La Cina assiste compiaciuta al degrado.


----------



## sunburn (30 Marzo 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo adesso dello scontro Draghi-Conte.
> 
> Draghi vuole aumentare le spese militari, Conte non è d'accordo, citando il caro bollette e la salute.
> 
> ...


Per quanto mi riguarda sono contrario. Stiamo parlando di aumentare la spesa militare di una quindicina di miliardi, che sono niente se pensiamo a uno scenario di guerra mondiale ma sono parecchi se usati per fini civili(imprese, lavoro, sanità, istruzione ecc).
Quindi spendere una quindicina di miliardi in vista di una possibile guerra nella quale quei soldi cambierebbero zero togliendoli ad altri settori della vita quotidiana mi sembra parecchio discutibile.


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Eh beh… colpa dell Occidente che non vuole la pace…. Finché non toglie i nazisttiiihh.


E secondo me non hanno neanche rinunciato a Kiev, l'hanno solo messa in secondo piano per ora.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (30 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E secondo me non hanno neanche rinunciato a Kiev, l'hanno solo messa in secondo piano per ora.


Ma figurati se molla Kiev. È in una posizione di forza. Tu molleresti adesso se fossi in lui? Ha tutte le regioni per andare avanti. Ha capito che l Occidente non può fare nulla contro di lui. Ha capito che siamo frammentati e divisi, anzi c è pure una parte di opinione pubblica occidentale che ne capisce le regioni o addirittura lo appoggia


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se molla Kiev. È in una posizione di forza. Tu molleresti adesso se fossi in lui? Ha tutte le regioni per andare avanti. Ha capito che l Occidente non può fare nulla contro di lui. Ha capito che siamo frammentati e divisi, anzi c è pure una parte di opinione pubblica occidentale che ne capisce le regioni o addirittura lo appoggia


Purtroppo è pieno di utili idioti che si bevono la teoria che Putin ha invaso L' Ukraina per sconfiggere qualche centinaio di ultranazionalisti Ukraini. Con un tale livello di demenza che c'è in Europa, capisco come Putin possa continuare a fare stragi praticamente indisturbato.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è pieno di utili idioti che si bevono la teoria che *Putin ha invaso L' Ukraina per sconfiggere qualche centinaio di ultranazionalisti Ukraini. *Con un tale livello di demenza che c'è in Europa, capisco come Putin possa continuare a fare stragi praticamente indisturbato.



Putin - da dittatore non certo da pazzo - ha invaso l'Ucraina per evitare che passasse sotto l'influenza di altri che forse hanno esagerato con le mire espansionistiche ed ora non sanno come uscirne.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin - da dittatore non certo da pazzo - ha invaso l'Ucraina per evitare che passasse sotto l'influenza di altri che forse hanno esagerato con le mire espansionistiche ed ora non sanno come uscirne.


Beh fino a prova contraria le mire espansionistiche le ha chi invade e sposta confini . Non dimentichiamoci che il primo presidente ucraino a parlare di Nato fu proprio un filorusso anni fa. Non è certo colpa dell Occidente se uno stato giovane e sovrano preferisce guardare a ovest piuttosto che a est. Forse Putin dovrebbe chiedersi perché non rappresenta una attrattiva nemmeno per quello che una volta erano russi e parlano russo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2022)

*Repubblica: Draghi e Mattarella uniti sull'aumento delle spese militari.
Si va alla conta. Chi vota contro sarà fuori dal governo, nel caso anche il M5S.*


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Draghi e Mattarella uniti sull'aumento delle spese militari.
> Si va alla conta. Chi vota contro sarà fuori dal governo, nel caso anche il M5S.*


Bene. La pace non è gratis


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> *Beh fino a prova contraria le mire espansionistiche le ha chi invade e sposta confin*i . Non dimentichiamoci che il primo presidente ucraino a parlare di Nato fu proprio un filorusso anni fa. Non è certo colpa dell Occidente se uno stato giovane e sovrano preferisce guardare a ovest piuttosto che a est. *Forse Putin dovrebbe chiedersi perché non rappresenta una attrattiva nemmeno per quello che una volta erano russi e parlano russo.*



Per spostare i confini della Nato per il proprio interesse non occorre fare la guerra.
Se Putin si ponesse questa domanda non sarebbe un dittatore.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Draghi e Mattarella uniti sull'aumento delle spese militari.
> Si va alla conta. Chi vota contro sarà fuori dal governo, nel caso anche il M5S.*



E' tutto già deciso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E' tutto già deciso.



Bidet fischia, cagnolini abbaiano scondinzolando.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2022)

*Niall Ferguson, storico britannico al Corriere: "La Russia è in totale difficoltà, misera performance delle loro forze e pesanti perdite subite, cui si aggiungono problemi logistici difficili. Non può reggere a lungo, sarà costretta a compromessi.
Zelensky continua a segnalare la volontà di trovare un accordo basato sulla neutralità dell’Ucraina.
Quindi accordo vicino?

No, c'è una ragione di cui preoccuparsi:
Il problema sono gli Stati Uniti: perché l’Amministrazione Biden si è imbarcata in una strategia che punta a prolungare a la guerra, nella convinzione che questo porterà a un cambio di regime in Russia. La cosiddetta gaffe di Biden non era affatto una gaffe."*


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bidet fischia, cagnolini abbaiano scondinzolando.



Finchè saremo una colonia sarà così. L'Europa dovrebbe avere il coraggio di staccarsi da chi agisce nel proprio esclusivo interesse.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Niall Ferguson, storico britannico al Corriere: "La Russia è in totale difficoltà, misera performance delle loro forze e pesanti perdite subite, cui si aggiungono problemi logistici difficili. Non può reggere a lungo, sarà costretta a compromessi.
> Zelensky continua a segnalare la volontà di trovare un accordo basato sulla neutralità dell’Ucraina.
> Quindi accordo vicino?
> 
> ...



Che gli USA non stiano lavorando per la pace se ne stanno accorgendo pure in Europa. Biden ha detto quello che pensa di fare.


----------



## Davidoff (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Finchè saremo una colonia sarà così. L'Europa dovrebbe avere il coraggio di staccarsi da chi agisce nel proprio esclusivo interesse.


Sì ragazzi, ma non so se avete capito che per "staccarsi" tocca avere la forza militare per stare in piedi da soli, se non addirittura prepararsi a una guerra diretta con gli americani, non ci sono altri modi. Mi fanno abbastanza ridere quelli contrari sia all'aumento alla spesa militare che al prendere ordini dagli USA, pare che vivano nel mondo dei pony e degli arcobaleni colorati, quando proprio gli ultimi mesi dovrebbero far capire che il mondo è competitivo e spietato, nessuno regala niente e non esistono garanzie, diritti e trattati che tengano di fronte alla forza bruta.


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Sì ragazzi, ma non so se avete capito che per "staccarsi" tocca avere la forza militare per stare in piedi da soli, se non addirittura prepararsi a una guerra diretta con gli americani, non ci sono altri modi. Mi fanno abbastanza ridere quelli contrari sia all'aumento alla spesa militare che al prendere ordini dagli USA, pare che vivano nel mondo dei pony e degli arcobaleni colorati, quando proprio gli ultimi mesi dovrebbero far capire che il mondo è competitivo e spietato, nessuno regala niente e non esistono garanzie, diritti e trattati che tengano di fronte alla forza bruta.


Senza Nato dovremmo spendere chissà quanto di più per la difesa nazionale.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> *Sì ragazzi, ma non so se avete capito che per "staccarsi" tocca avere la forza militare per stare in piedi da soli,* se non addirittura prepararsi a una guerra diretta con gli americani, non ci sono altri modi. Mi fanno abbastanza ridere quelli contrari sia all'aumento alla spesa militare che al prendere ordini dagli USA, pare che vivano nel mondo dei pony e degli arcobaleni colorati, quando proprio gli ultimi mesi dovrebbero far capire che il mondo è competitivo e spietato, nessuno regala niente e non esistono garanzie, diritti e trattati che tengano di fronte alla forza bruta.



Ovvio. L'Europa, per me, deve arrivare gradualmente ad avere un esercito comune. 
Se per farlo occorre aumentare le spese militari che si aumentino.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Senza Nato dovremmo spendere chissà quanto di più per la difesa nazionale.



Se vogliamo essere liberi di decidere la nostra politica estera (e non solo) c'è un prezzo da pagare.


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Niall Ferguson, storico britannico al Corriere: "La Russia è in totale difficoltà, misera performance delle loro forze e pesanti perdite subite, cui si aggiungono problemi logistici difficili. Non può reggere a lungo, sarà costretta a compromessi.
> Zelensky continua a segnalare la volontà di trovare un accordo basato sulla neutralità dell’Ucraina.
> Quindi accordo vicino?
> 
> ...


Ci sta come analisi, sembra che Biden stia centellinando le armi per L'Ukraina di modo da darle la possibilità di difendersi ma non di contrattaccare, il tutto per favorire lo stallo


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo essere liberi di decidere la nostra politica estera (e non solo) c'è un prezzo da pagare.


Non saremo mai liberi. Hai visto i dati Istat di due settimane fa? Siamo scesi a 58 milioni. Ci stiamo letteralmente estinguendo.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Marzo 2022)

A me fa ridere questa corsa al riarmo che da soldi alle lobby delle armi mentre toglie soldi che servirebbero meglio ad altri scopi. Come mi fa ridere chi pensa che senza Nato saremmo alla mercé di chissà quale potenza conquistatrice che gioca a dominare militarmente il globo. Nell' era atomica è un non senso ma continuate così. Ve le inculcano da bambini queste cose e nessuno può togliervele dalla testa.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> *Non saremo mai liberi.* Hai visto i dati Istat di due settimane fa? Siamo scesi a 58 milioni. *Ci stiamo letteralmente estinguendo.*



Siamo pochi e pure divisi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2022)

*Anche Rampini, esperto politiche USA e Cina, mette in guardia l'Europa:
"Biden parla di cambio di regime, aumenta i toni e complica le trattative. C'è qualcosa che l'Europa ancora deve capire?"*


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (30 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non saremo mai liberi. Hai visto i dati Istat di due settimane fa? Siamo scesi a 58 milioni. Ci stiamo letteralmente estinguendo.


Ma daaaii ma per favore ma avete visto lo stato delle nostre forze armate? E avete visto gli “statisti” che ci comandano? Senza l nato la Tunisia avrebbe già preso Roma.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Anche Rampini, esperto politiche USA e Cina, mette in guardia l'Europa:
> "Biden parla di cambio di regime, aumenta i toni e complica le trattative. C'è qualcosa che l'Europa ancora deve capire?"*


Questa cosa l'avevo prevista molto prima della "gaffe"/delirio di Biden. E non sono un "esperto"... Basta conoscere certe dinamiche e certi personaggi...


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Anche Rampini, esperto politiche USA e Cina, mette in guardia l'Europa:
> "Biden parla di cambio di regime, aumenta i toni e complica le trattative. C'è qualcosa che l'Europa ancora deve capire?"*


Rampino non sa un bel nulla. Era quello che una volta usciti dall era trump sarebbero finite tensioni con Cina e la pace e la prosperità nel mondo avrebbero preso il sopravvento. Questo non vede più lontano del proprio naso . È l esperto del nulla buono solo a collezionare gettoni televisivi


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Anche Rampini, esperto politiche USA e Cina, mette in guardia l'Europa:
> "Biden parla di cambio di regime, aumenta i toni e complica le trattative. C'è qualcosa che l'Europa ancora deve capire?"*



L'Europa deve capire che gli Usa pensano solo agli affari propri.


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Draghi e Mattarella uniti sull'aumento delle spese militari.
> Si va alla conta. Chi vota contro sarà fuori dal governo, nel caso anche il M5S.*


"democratici"


----------



## sunburn (30 Marzo 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Sì ragazzi, ma non so se avete capito che per "staccarsi" tocca avere la forza militare per stare in piedi da soli, se non addirittura prepararsi a una guerra diretta con gli americani, non ci sono altri modi. Mi fanno abbastanza ridere quelli contrari sia all'aumento alla spesa militare che al prendere ordini dagli USA, pare che vivano nel mondo dei pony e degli arcobaleni colorati, quando proprio gli ultimi mesi dovrebbero far capire che il mondo è competitivo e spietato, nessuno regala niente e non esistono garanzie, diritti e trattati che tengano di fronte alla forza bruta.


Io penso che non possiamo staccarci per vari motivi, ma un minimo di margine di manovra nello scacchiere geopolitico l’abbiamo e dovremmo esercitarlo. O pensiamo che gli USA ci dichiarino guerra perché decidiamo di spendere 25 miliardi invece che 40 per le spese militari?
A me sembra poco chiaro che la vera “bomba atomica” pronta a esplodere ce l’abbiamo in casa ed è una bomba sociale. Già prima della pandemia era bella potente, ora si sono aggiunti svariati “megatoni”. Ma, del resto, basta vedere gli importi delle manovre finanziarie pre-pandemia al netto delle cifre a deficit che mettevamo per rendersi conto di che follia sia mettere 15 miliardi all’anno in più sulla spesa militare.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Draghi e Mattarella uniti sull'aumento delle spese militari.
> Si va alla conta. Chi vota contro sarà fuori dal governo, nel caso anche il M5S.*


Speriamo nelle teste pazze grilline. Anche se chi muore sperando...Il giorno in cui questo governo cade, sarà tra i più belli della mia vita, in ogni caso.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Draghi e Mattarella uniti sull'aumento delle spese militari.
> Si va alla conta. Chi vota contro sarà fuori dal governo, nel caso anche il M5S.*


Non è il momento di una spesa militare per me. Conte si redima dai suoi peccati per una volta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Speriamo nelle teste pazze grilline. Anche se chi muore sperando...Il giorno in cui questo governo cade, sarà tra i più belli della mia vita, in ogni caso.



Belli Capelli ha già messo in moto il politichese...

*"Voteremo il Dl Ucraina al Senato, non metteremo in discussione il tendenziale al 2% ma i termini** temporali."*

Il solito giochino 5S visto in 3 governi differenti.
In generale, approvano qualunque porcata giustificando "ma non ora!", buttando sempre ogni cosa sotto il tappeto per i governi successivi.


----------



## UDG (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Belli Capelli ha già messo in moto il politichese...
> 
> *"Voteremo il Dl Ucraina al Senato, non metteremo in discussione il tendenziale al 2% ma i termini** temporali."*
> 
> ...


Che si deve portare al 2% del Pil è risaputo, ma giustamente non è una cosa da fare adesso perché i soldi servono per altre cose secondo me più importanti. Questa secondo me è una manovra di FDI per far litigare la maggioranza


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e già si inizia a parlare di treni e voli per mandare i migranti ucraini altrove.
> l'Italia, neanche a dirlo, è tra i volontari...
> 
> *chissà chi terranno in Germania e chi manderanno da queste parti...*



Solito discorso tetesco usato per gli africani.
Loro si prenderanno quelli spendibili da subito nel mondo del lavoro tra diplomati e laureati,a noi toccherà accollarci gli analfabeti del battaglione azov


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2022)

*Di Maio: "A breve incontro Putin-Draghi".*


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> A me fa ridere questa corsa al riarmo che da soldi alle lobby delle armi mentre toglie soldi che servirebbero meglio ad altri scopi. Come mi fa ridere chi pensa che senza Nato saremmo alla mercé di chissà quale potenza conquistatrice che gioca a dominare militarmente il globo. Nell' era atomica è un non senso ma continuate così. Ve le inculcano da bambini queste cose e nessuno può togliervele dalla testa.


L'atomica che l'Italia non ha?  Al massimo ospita quelle dell'Imperatore.

Ma si, d'altronde gli europei hanno smesso di farsi la guerra l'un l'altro dopo 2000 anni perché sono buoni di cuore, mica perché lo hanno preteso i vincitori della WWII


----------



## Nevergiveup (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L'Europa deve capire che gli Usa pensano solo agli affari propri.


Il concetto non fa una piega, vediamo però di ricordarcene anche in tempi di pace quando i partiti "pseudo-nazionalisti" acchiappano consensi a manetta starnazzando slogan ridicoli tipo "prima gli italiani" o amenità simili. L'unica via per mettersi al pari di realtà come Usa e Cina è avere un fronte europeo compattissimo ma sappiamo tutti che quando le acque si calmeranno torneranno a proliferare eurofobia, euroscetticismo ed euroignoranza per alimentare il serbatoio di voti dei soliti politicanti.


----------



## mabadi (30 Marzo 2022)

Ma l'Italia è fra i garanti o no?


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il concetto non fa una piega, vediamo però di ricordarcene anche in tempi di pace quando i partiti "pseudo-nazionalisti" acchiappano consensi a manetta starnazzando slogan ridicoli tipo "prima gli italiani" o amenità simili. L'unica via per mettersi al pari di realtà come Usa e Cina è avere un fronte europeo compattissimo ma sappiamo tutti che quando le acque si calmeranno torneranno a proliferare eurofobia, euroscetticismo ed euroignoranza per alimentare il serbatoio di voti dei soliti politicanti.


Da "prima gli italiani" a "se avanzasse qualche briciola se la prendono gli italiani"


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "A breve incontro Putin-Draghi".*



Biden approva?


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "A breve incontro Putin-Draghi".*


Parleranno della questione "gas in rubli"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2022)

Colloquio, non incontro... mi sembrava un po' strano che Draghi andasse in un bunker negli Urali


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Il concetto non fa una piega, vediamo però di ricordarcene anche in tempi di pace quando i partiti "pseudo-nazionalisti" acchiappano consensi a manetta starnazzando slogan ridicoli tipo "prima gli italiani" o amenità simili. *L'unica via per mettersi al pari di realtà come Usa e Cina è avere un fronte europeo compattissimo ma sappiamo tutti che quando le acque si calmeranno torneranno a proliferare eurofobia, euroscetticismo ed euroignoranza per alimentare il serbatoio di voti dei soliti politicanti.*



E' ovvio che se non si riuscirà a far diventare la UE una vera Federazione di Stati non si andrà da nessuna parte.


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2022)

*Gran Bretagna non sarà garante se comporta intervento militare diretto

vicepremier Raab:

"Siamo stati molto chiari sul fatto che non vogliamo impegnarci in uno scontro militare diretto con la Russia".*


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2022)

*I ministri degli Esteri Lavrov e Wang con una nota congiunta dopo un incontro in Cina:*

*"Sullo sfondo di una complicata situazione internazionale, Russia e Cina continuano a rafforzare i partner strategici e a parlare con una sola voce negli affari globali"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Gran Bretagna non sarà garante se comporta intervento militare diretto
> 
> vicepremier Raab:
> 
> "Siamo stati molto chiari sul fatto che non vogliamo impegnarci in uno scontro militare diretto con la Russia".*



Vogliono che siano gli altri garanti ad intervenire... comodo...


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vogliono che siano gli altri garanti ad intervenire... comodo...


praticamente viene dato per scontato che capiterà nuovamente, sarebbe solo una tregua...
del resto anche gli accordi di Minsk avrebbero dovuto risolvere in Donbass, ma non si è risolto niente

e soprattutto vedrete che non tolgono le sanzioni o meglio non tutte, come hanno fatto per la Crimea...
è più importante dare fastidio a Putin che risolvere la situazione...


----------



## Ringhio8 (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vogliono che siano gli altri garanti ad intervenire... comodo...


Chissà se anche i nostri fenomeni risponderanno così o ci faranno chinare con le braghe calate.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Chissà se anche i nostri fenomeni risponderanno così o ci faranno chinare con le braghe calate.



Noi non abbiamo voce in capitolo. Facciamocene una ragione.


----------



## Devil man (30 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non saremo mai liberi. Hai visto i dati Istat di due settimane fa? Siamo scesi a 58 milioni. Ci stiamo letteralmente estinguendo.


ovvio ma a chi glielo fa fare alla gente di mettere a mondo figli in uno stato del genere dove si obbliga a bimbi di 6 anni di indossare la mascherina 5-8 ore al giorno e forse per il 3 anno di fila..e con dad perenne..

questo è il risultato a sacrificare i giovani

e non mi voglio dilungare ma c'è molto altro nella lista


----------



## Swaitak (30 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Gran Bretagna non sarà garante se comporta intervento militare diretto
> 
> vicepremier Raab:
> 
> "Siamo stati molto chiari sul fatto che non vogliamo impegnarci in uno scontro militare diretto con la Russia".*


c'è un cortocircuito, gli stati nato non vogliono essere garanti, allora devono esserlo Cina Turchia e compagnia brutta


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non saremo mai liberi. Hai visto i dati Istat di due settimane fa? Siamo scesi a 58 milioni. Ci stiamo letteralmente estinguendo.


nessun problema per i nostri globalisti, ora arriverà un milioncino di ucraini pronti a compensare il declino demografico perchè l'Italia anche così per loro è un paradiso rispetto agli standard a cui sono abituati


----------



## Albijol (30 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> nessun problema per i nostri globalisti, ora arriverà un milioncino di ucraini pronti a compensare il declino demografico perchè l'Italia anche così per loro è un paradiso rispetto agli standard a cui sono abituati


Adesso farò un post "razzista" : meglio loro che i pakistani che stanno infestando il mio paesino. Sempre ubriachi, sempre molesti.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Sul sito de La Repubblica è riportato che per la Russia non è emerso niente di promettente dai colloqui di pace. 
​


----------



## Swaitak (30 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sul sito de La Repubblica è riportato che per la Russia non è emerso niente di promettente dai colloqui di pace.
> ​


visti i bombardamenti a Kiev ,direi sia stato un altro bel negoziato fuffa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Gran Bretagna non sarà garante se comporta intervento militare diretto
> 
> vicepremier Raab:
> 
> "Siamo stati molto chiari sul fatto che non vogliamo impegnarci in uno scontro militare diretto con la Russia".*



Mica stupidi gli inglesi.
Ovviamente non vogliono entrare nel conflitto o essere garanti per poi magari essere costretti ad intervenire.

L'ucraina se la deve cavare da sola.
Non ci riesce ? Amen.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Mica stupidi gli inglesi.*
> Ovviamente non vogliono entrare nel conflitto o essere garanti per poi magari essere costretti ad intervenire.
> 
> L'ucraina se la deve cavare da sola.
> Non ci riesce ? Amen.



Sono i più legati agli USA...


----------



## UDG (30 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: "A breve incontro Putin-Draghi".*


Se Putin si tiene Draghi a Mosca a me non dispiace


----------



## Andris (30 Marzo 2022)

interessante novità di stamane...

*Mosca non esclude di inserire anche petrolio e grano nelle esportazioni da pagare in rubli per paesi ostili, non solo gas naturale*


----------



## __king george__ (30 Marzo 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se molla Kiev. È in una posizione di forza. Tu molleresti adesso se fossi in lui? Ha tutte le regioni per andare avanti. Ha capito che l Occidente non può fare nulla contro di lui. Ha capito che siamo frammentati e divisi, *anzi c è pure una parte di opinione pubblica occidentale che ne capisce le regioni o addirittura lo appoggia *


ottimo spunto

secondo me fa fatica a crederci persino lui quando glielo dicono i suoi uomini

il suo obiettivo è quello di intortare la sua parte (Russia e alleati) ma addirittura riuscire ad intortare la controparte oggettivamente credo non lo avrebbe mai cre4duto nemmeno lui  

starà pensando "Invado una nazione libera..minaccio con il nucleare il resto del mondo e questi mi appoggiano pure?"


----------



## hakaishin (30 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Gran Bretagna non sarà garante se comporta intervento militare diretto
> 
> vicepremier Raab:
> 
> "Siamo stati molto chiari sul fatto che non vogliamo impegnarci in uno scontro militare diretto con la Russia".*


E la povera Ucraina come fa? 
tendo a godere ma speriamo di evitare noi la patata bollente di fare da scudo a sti così ucraini


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (30 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ottimo spunto
> 
> secondo me fa fatica a crederci persino lui quando glielo dicono i suoi uomini
> 
> ...


In effetti non ci crede nemmeno lui


----------



## Blu71 (30 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E la povera Ucraina come fa?
> tendo a godere ma speriamo di evitare noi la patata bollente di fare da scudo a sti così ucraini



Vedrai che manderanno proprio noi facendola passare per una nostra lodevole iniziativa.


----------



## hakaishin (30 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> praticamente viene dato per scontato che capiterà nuovamente, sarebbe solo una tregua...
> del resto anche gli accordi di Minsk avrebbero dovuto risolvere in Donbass, ma non si è risolto niente
> 
> e soprattutto vedrete che non tolgono le sanzioni o meglio non tutte, come hanno fatto per la Crimea...
> è più importante dare fastidio a Putin che risolvere la situazione...


Siamo in guerra fredda..sanno benissimo che non ci sono garanzie. I patti vengono violati da sempre, poi figuriamoci in un periodo come questo.
Fare da garante all’ucraina è una follia.

questi la guerra non vogliono finirla…a spese nostre


----------



## hakaishin (30 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Chissà se anche i nostri fenomeni risponderanno così o ci faranno chinare con le braghe calate.


Sai che bello farsi aiutare da noi 
Dopo 30 secondi abbiano già capitolato


----------

